
Decentralized social networks sound great. Too bad they'll never work (2017) - bookofjoe
https://www.wired.com/story/decentralized-social-networks-sound-great-too-bad-theyll-never-work/
======
Accujack
Poorly written, and mostly free of actual data.

The article basically says:

1) New social media platforms have trouble attracting users

2) It's hard to make them cryptographically secure

3) In a decentralized platform implementing a relevance or ranking system is
hard

4) If you can't buy resources in bulk, it's more expensive to acquire them,
therefore distributed social media will be more expensive than centralized
(lots of assumptions here)

They did say "We asked a whole bunch of people about this", but there's no
quotes and no actual data.

The article feels like it was written on command by an intern who was told to
say something negative about distributed social media.

